# How to switch and what to switch to



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. We ate getting a golden that wil be two in may. She currently eats pro plan salmon. How do we switch food and what do you suggest that will likely be available in rural New Hampshire? Thx!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd stick with the pro plan if it is working for her


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would stick with Pro Plan too.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Im not to fond of Pro Plan but did feed it for a bit when trying to firm up his poos. Why do you want to change? I feed Annamaet personally.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

I feed annamaet also to my three other dogs. I don't think pro plan is as good. Worried that annamaet won't be available in New Hampshire though


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

Just checked. Closest retail is 50 miles for annamaet. What are some other good brands?


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

I would stick with the Pro Plan for at least a month before you switch, just so that not EVERYTHING is brand new. I personally do not like Pro Plan and would definitely switch, but everyone has an opinion and different dogs thrive on different foods. Whatever you decide to switch to, make sure you do it slowly! I would start by using 75% old kibble, 25% new kibble. Stick to that for a few days, and then increase to 50/50. Again, feed for a few days and then if everything looks good (solid poop, no vomiting), you can switch to 75/25 and eventually 100% new kibble. If at any point there is diarrhea, just go back a step and try again a few days later.

ETA: We personally feed Acana and I'm a big fan of the Champion Pet Foods line (Orijen and Acana). I would probably also feed Fromm.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Iris said:


> I feed annamaet also to my three other dogs. I don't think pro plan is as good. Worried that annamaet won't be available in New Hampshire though


I am confused. If you feed annamaet to your other dogs, where are you getting it for them?

Pro Plan is a good food, a lot of forum members feed it to their dogs. I feed Nutro Ultra, and a lot of other feed Fromm. I am not a fan of Orijen or Acana, as they did not work for my girls. Also I do not believe a non-working dog needs as much protein as in Orijen.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Iris said:


> I feed annamaet also to my three other dogs. I don't think pro plan is as good. Worried that annamaet won't be available in New Hampshire though



Annamaet can be ordered online and shipped to your door often times with free shipping. I would stick with Annamaet for all your dogs. Purina has a history of recalls. Annamaet does not. Also, find out who distributes Annamaet in your area, some stores locally can place special orders for you. Thats what I have to do for mine


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Dr. Tim's from PetFlow, or Annamaet. 

You might also look at Exclusive which is available at any feed store carrying Purina Mills. Exclusive makes a hell of a food for the money.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for this help! I feed annamaet but I live in ct. My daughter will be taking the new dog to new hampshire with her. I will see if the local store will order the annamaet for her. I pay only 55 to 60 per big bag because I buy five or more bags at a time from the distributor. I did look online and it looks like 85 or so a bag! That's a huge difference even though it is only one dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If the dog is doing well on Pro Plan (I assume Sensitive Skin and Stomach), why would you change to something you can only order online?


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

That's the point. I don't want to switch her to something you can order only online! That's why I was asking for other good food recommendations. I used to feed EVO but stopped after it was bought by P and G. I have also fed Bil-Jac,Bench and Field, Canidae, Wellness, Canine Caviar, and a number of other foods. I think they keep switching as to quality.

Also where can you buy tubes of pre made raw food?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pro Plan is a decent food though. It's not like you are feeding grocery store quality kibble to your pup. The bonus is it's fairly easy to find in stores and has a track record of quality - as far as the dogs fed it. 

My pup is eating PP Puppy, and I'm probably going to keep him on Pro Plan products for right now. The important thing is he has the energy and health (poop, skin, coat) that I want. 

Too many people switch their puppies to brands that they think are good quality based on some online expert's opinion, and they do not necessarily thrive. If they are still getting skin infections, etc...

My Jacks is eating Nutro Ultra and/or Merrick (I switch back and forth after bags). I like the quality of that food and he does so well on it I do not really see the point in switching him to Pro Plan right now. I may down the road....


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Bil Jac and Canine Caviar if im not mistaken are another two good foods. Bil Jac can be bought at any petsmart (except the ones in Canada for whatever reason). 

P&G, Purina and Colgate&Palmolive (Science Diet) are 3 companies I prefer to not purchase from unless I have to for dog food. 

As for Annamaet depending on what formula you need I found Salcha online for $60 a bag and the grain inclusive formulas for up to $50 a bag on Hearty Pets website.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Megora said:


> Pro Plan is a decent food though. It's not like you are feeding grocery store quality kibble to your pup. The bonus is it's fairly easy to find in stores and has a track record of quality - as far as the dogs fed it.
> 
> My pup is eating PP Puppy, and I'm probably going to keep him on Pro Plan products for right now. The important thing is he has the energy and health (poop, skin, coat) that I want.
> 
> ...


My dog no matter what food hes on gets skin infections. Its not necessarily the food that causes them. If the dog (like mine) has a low thyroid, compromised immune system or both it can get infections no matter what kibble its on. Lincoln was fed Pro Plan for a few months and still got infections, had dry skin and had massive poops


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A1Malinois said:


> My dog no matter what food hes on gets skin infections. Its not necessarily the food that causes them. If the dog (like mine) has a low thyroid, compromised immune system or both it can get infections no matter what kibble its on. Lincoln was fed Pro Plan for a few months and still got infections, had dry skin and had massive poops


I wasn't directing that comment towards you.... I think your dog probably has an immune system issue unrelated to dog food. At least from what I read of all your posts concerning him. So no matter what you feed him, he's still going to have problems. 

Jacks had giant poops while fed PP SS&S too.  That doesn't necessarily mean I wouldn't try a different formula with him. And actually, he never even had loose stool. It was just bigger poops than I was used to seeing from him while he ate Nutro. :doh:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I order Annamaet through petfoodstation.com--great prices & quick delivery. Aside from what I can find at PetCo and PetSmart, I have to order all other dog food brands online. Most online places have a discount for their autoship programs.

I have nothing against ProPlan and found it to be the only food that one of my foster's thrived on. When she was adopted, her mom tried to transition her over to another brand with horrible results. If my pups didn't have special dietary needs, they'd be on ProPlan.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Megora said:


> I wasn't directing that comment towards you.... I think your dog probably has an immune system issue unrelated to dog food. At least from what I read of all your posts concerning him. So no matter what you feed him, he's still going to have problems.
> 
> Jacks had giant poops while fed PP SS&S too.  That doesn't necessarily mean I wouldn't try a different formula with him. And actually, he never even had loose stool. It was just bigger poops than I was used to seeing from him while he ate Nutro. :doh:


I know your post was not directed at me, I was just stating in general for any dog that sometimes skin infections can be food, but most of the time they are another underlying issue such as immune system, thyroid, adrenals or all. I will admit, on Pro Plan SSS that was the only food that cured his runny poops overnight. I just was not happy with the company. *IF* I ever went back to Pro Plan, it would be the SSS formula and I would have to be pretty desperate to go back.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Also, if your breeder is producing champions feeding ProPlan, I'd find it hard to change the diet that is contributing to such successful results in that line of goldens--it apparently works, so why fix what's not broken.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

Just checked and pet food station unfortunately is charging over 85 for a bag that I can get locally for sixty dollars. 

In answer to the question why I would want to switch, I just didn't think proplan is considered a great food. If you have only one or a few dogs, you can afford to pay more than you can if you have twenty.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dr Tim's is a great food. I order thru petflow.com and get 44 lbs for $62.00 (Kinesis) with free shipping. You can order as you go and not be on their automatic shipping program. I've fed Annamaet too and really like it. Here's a link to the Annamaet Extra, 40 lbs for 52.99 delivered. Annamaet EXTRA 26% Dry Dog Food


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

I just went to that website and the food that I feed grain free annamaet aqualuk is 30-lb bag  in stock 
$84.99 . But I will check dr tim's. Thanks!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Iris said:


> I just went to that website and the food that I feed grain free annamaet aqualuk is 30-lb bag in stock
> $84.99 . But I will check dr tim's. Thanks!


Aqualuk and Manitok will be more expensive. Here I pay $67 after taxes for a 30lb bag of Salcha (Normally it would be $80 a bag but I get a 10% discount). Manitok here is $91 before taxes and Aqualuk is only a couple bucks cheaper. If you can feed a chicken based formula its much cheaper


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Iris said:


> Just checked and pet food station unfortunately is charging over 85 for a bag that I can get locally for sixty dollars.
> 
> In answer to the question why I would want to switch, I just didn't think proplan is considered a great food. If you have only one or a few dogs, you can afford to pay more than you can if you have twenty.


It is not the cost of the food that is important, it is how well your dog does on it. Just because you pay more does not mean the food is better quality. If the dog is doing well on Pro Plan, why mess with something that works, simply because you don't think it is good. There are plenty of breeders and show people on this food, whose dogs do extremely well on it. These dogs are some of the best representatives of the breed, and their owners are some of the most experienced and they *choose to feed ProPlan* and I doubt it is because of the cost.

My first golden lived to be 4 days short of 17, and she at Pro Plan Turkey and Barley most of her life and Nutro Ultra the last few years, and was healthy and active until 2 weeks before we had to put her down. That is a very old age for a golden and I can only hope my current goldens are as healthy and long-lived as she was.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Iris said:


> Just checked and pet food station unfortunately is charging over 85 for a bag that I can get locally for sixty dollars.
> 
> In answer to the question why I would want to switch, I just didn't think proplan is considered a great food. If you have only one or a few dogs, you can afford to pay more than you can if you have twenty.


I doubt the breeder is feeding ProPlan cause it's cheap--if you search on the forum you'll see stats about the number of champion dogs that earned their championships while consuming ProPlan. I think you need to have a good conversation with the breeder you're daughter is getting the pup from & see why ProPlan is the food of choice. I seriously would not tinker with something that isn't broken just to feel better about paying more for a food that you "think" is better. I see enough folks on this forum chase after popular brands without taking into account whether or not it's a food compatible for their pup & then wonder why their pup is having coat, skin & digestive issues.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

*thank you!*

ok this is all very helpful. I was told to check and make sure that a dog food was grain free (which I believe this proplan is) and that it earns six stars as a rating. she certainly will stay on the food to begin with.

I have fed many different dog foods, and I have to say that my three dogs (one purebred golden and two lab/golden mixes) have done really well on the aqualuk (annamaet food).


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

one more thing. Both of the golden/lab crosses were eating eukanuba when I got them. I now feed the annamaet, fish oil, nonfat plain yogurt and the missing link supplement to them.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Iris said:


> ok this is all very helpful. I was told to check and make sure that a dog food was grain free (which I believe this proplan is) and that it earns six stars as a rating. she certainly will stay on the food to begin with.
> 
> I have fed many different dog foods, and I have to say that my three dogs (one purebred golden and two lab/golden mixes) have done really well on the aqualuk (annamaet food).



Pro Plan is NOT grain free. They use rice, corn and wheat in their food.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Iris said:


> one more thing. Both of the golden/lab crosses were eating eukanuba when I got them. I now feed the annamaet, fish oil, nonfat plain yogurt and the missing link supplement to them.


Annamaet is very reasonable in the stores by me but very expensive on-line. Manitok is $60 and Salcha is $53. I can get 40lbs of Encore for $45.

Now, Dr. Tim's is the reverse, a steal in the 44lbs bags on-line and more expensive in the stores.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

*so proplan says grain free?*

*elect™ Adult Grain Free Formula *



*High-quality protein,* including *chicken as the first ingredient*
*Alternative sources of carbohydrates* – made without grain or soy
*Omega-6 fatty acids* and *zinc* help *nourish skin* and promote a healthy *coat*
*Easily digestible formula* is gentle on the digestive system
Rich in *antioxidants* to help promote a healthy immune system


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Iris said:


> ok this is all very helpful. I was told to check and make sure that a dog food was grain free (which I believe this proplan is) and that it earns six stars as a rating.


Why are you looking for grain free? Are there specific issues with grains? Earns 6 stars? Is that from dogfoodadvisor.com?


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

she is eating grain free pro plan now. and I feed grain free annamaet to my three dogs.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I knew Purina just changed up some of their food, I did not realize they added a grain-free option, but maybe it is not available in Canada. If she is on grain-free there is probably a reason for it and it is best to stay grain-free.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

That formula must be new because I have never seen Pro Plan produce a grain free food. See, thats something I would consider trying if it didnt cost $80 a bag which im sure it does here.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I saw the new purina grain free today at ren's. I didn't notice that is was grain-free. It was the same price as other PP products but a smaller bag. 33lbs vs the usual 40lbs.


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

someone in another thread says there are chicken beaks in proplan? is this true?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Iris said:


> someone in another thread says there are chicken beaks in proplan? is this true?


Was that somebody on the Blue Buffalo thread? 

Apparently it's better for your dog to be sick to his stomach from his food than risk him eating ground up chicken beaks? 

Same thing with feeding your dogs kibble containing ground up bones and coated with dehydrated raw crud....  

I would probably be stressed out about my dog eating something I'd never eat, except my puppy is doing pretty good eating those bird beaks....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

You can order almost any dog food online and get it delivered to your home.

Mine all eat FROMM and are doing great.

I personally will never buy a Nestle Purina product again since they continue to sell pet food that is making making many animals sick as well as killing some. 

Ultimatley it is up to you what to feed your dog. Feed what works best for you and your dog!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Feed what works best for your dog!


This should always be the ultimate goal. 

Bertie is healthy, growing coat, is a ball of energy... otherwise, I guarantee you that I would be switching him to something that works for _me_. <- Which would be feeding him the same food as Jacks vs considering just keeping the guys on two seperate bags.


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

Off-topic: I really love your pic of your two dogs in the snow!


----------

